# Decoy beak color



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

What color do you use to paint the beak on your snow decoys? I'm talking about painting windsock heads or converting Canada heads to snows. Or is it nothing to worry about and leave them white?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Tumble, I used a dark pink on the beaks and black on the eyes. Needed? Heck who knows, but now I don't sit in my blind saying ".......if only I had painted those dag-varn beaks and eyes......" I used some non-gloss model airplane paint I got from a hobby store (in New Hope, no less) :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup the snow goose beak paint from Herters is pink as can be. All my old NW heads are like a yellow orange color. I have been converting them to pink though.


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

I just gone done painting 200 of them. I used a paint by glidden, save the jokes, but honestly, the color was called "deep pleasure". It was a darker tone of pink. Check it out if you are going to go buy paint.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

Along the same lines, do you guys think the factory Northwind beaks are TOO pink? I was contemplating re-doing them with Herters Natural Bill.

Thanks!

P.S. Sorry to hijack the thread, tumble!


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes, the factory color on the NWs is terrible. I have redone all of the ones I have.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I used krylon spray paint {rose gloss color 1963}it looks great,and it's made to stick to plastic...hope this helps


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Thats what I painted my beaks. I am really sick of that pink color. I got the color off of real pics of geese and its matched pretty close.

LIke what was said above though. I really dont think it matters that much. Once they get down that low. They are getting steel launched at them!!!!!!!!!! :sniper: :beer:


----------

